# Here's another Oddball



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Found this on my excursion in central Nebraska. Didn't have a whole bunch of time (CFO is in the Expedition in the background), so I didn't get to investigate it thoroughly.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I could be wrong but it looks like an engine of some sort with belt PTO. 
Am I correct? It does look interesting.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm not really sure what it is! I think you are correct, though, I recall my Grandpa running one threshing. I think it is a "Stationary" engine on wheels.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kinda looks like an old hit and miss mill/belt drive engine. They are a popular item at tractor shows.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

’Nutter good picture. Looks like a hit or miss engine to me. I’m not knowledge enough on them to give the make and model, but am sure if it had a little fixing up it would be a keeper and if sold would bring way more than it’s original price. I think they call those wheels trucks now. Wish I had one. I like to hear them run.

Yep, Fordfarm, I see your CFO back there in the Expedition, looks like she is about to blow the horn and give you the “come on lets go sign.”


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

She did just that - about 2 minutes later!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

FF, sincere thanks for your trip photos and updates. Sounds like you had a great time and we enjoy witnessing all of your fun adventures!

Thanks for sharing!
Andy


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Found this on my excursion in central Nebraska. Didn't have a whole bunch of time (CFO is in the Expedition in the background), so I didn't get to investigate it thoroughly. *


I think I get the same "Look"---
Why would you want to look at those--We've got enough crap already....and I say--I may need to work with it one day, and besides, If I'm out in the garage, honey, at least you know where I am!! ....... 
_(All said in a very soothing tone of voice)..._


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Boy, you guys are wusses...If it were my wife, I'd just look her square in the eye and tell her.....(just a minute, I gotta look over my shoulder here...)..................She's walking down the hall this way.....I'll tell you later 

Mark


----------



## roadglide3 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Covington Cutter*

I just bought a Covington Cutter model L 5' hog. Can anyone tell me something about this brush cutter. ( only paid $167.00 for it and everything works free no oil drips)


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Please see your first post! I gave you two possibilities of further info!!

Welcome BTY RG#3!!


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Boy, you guys are wusses...If it were my wife, I'd just look her square in the eye and tell her.....(just a minute, I gotta look over my shoulder here...)..................She's walking down the hall this way.....I'll tell you later
> 
> Mark *


Hey Mark, has she started walking back the other way yet so you can tell us how it is gonna be? :furious: 

Dur


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Hey Mark, has she started walking back the other way yet so you can tell us how it is gonna be? :furious:
> 
> Dur *


Naw...nothing like I posted or so dramatic. When you get to be my age it's about diplomacy, concessions and compromise. In fact my wife has a doll collection of many years that would put my collection of tractors to shame.


----------

